
Why LÖVE? - mirceasoaica
https://eev.ee/blog/2017/03/23/why-love/
======
na85
Surprised that the author didn't check into Torque, the engine that powered
the excellent Tribes 2 and a handful of others. MIT license and can be
compiled for all major platforms.

